# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Top ten

## AndyD

Just noticed that TFSA is ranked in the top 10 SA websites (www.satopsites.com). 
Congratulations Dave....but this doesn't mean you can sell the place now  :Smile:

----------


## wynn

No but he can charge more for the banner ads?  :Wink: 

Dave how about an adspace for members (locals) on the page where we can advertise (for free of course) our products or services on a rotating system???

----------


## Dave A

> Congratulations Dave


Not me - Congratulations to the *community*  :Thumbup: 
And of course all the visitors on their good taste in websites  :Wink: 

Wynn, the Silver Club free banner ad program is currently suspended until I get the trick system that runs it revived. It broke with the December 2011 upgrade and it's going to take quite a bit of work to patch it back into the vB4 series  :Frown: 
But I'll get to it.... sometime  :Embarrassment:

----------

wynn (06-Aug-11)

----------


## AmithS

Congratulations Dave & all the forum members!

Well done!

----------


## mother

Wow! What an achievement! Let's throw a party... Any excuse for a lekker SA bring n braai... :Big Grin:

----------


## Blurock

:Thumbup:  :Applaud:    Well done!

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Congrats!  :Smile: 

Uhm, anybody notice that mybroadband.co.za is not on that list? Am I missing something?  :Confused:

----------


## Dave A

There are *lots* of websites that aren't on SA Topsites. I've considered dropping it at times myself, and have done so occassionally. It's really just a fun thing rather than something of deep significance, and I've always known there is a point where I should drop it permanently.

 :Hmmm:  Thinking about it... now might be the time.

----------

